# FAILED FET - ANY HOPE?



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi i'm 24 years old with PCO, and went through my first IVF last december.
I over-stimulated and ended up in hospital with a urine infection, so my eighteen embryos were frozen.
I had my first ET in april this year, 9 embryos were thawed and two transferred (provera+pessaries), but none implaned. I was devastated!!
In July this year I had another 5 of the 9 embryos thawed and again two transferred using the same treatment, but again, no implantation.
I have four embros left from this batch, but I'm really confused and not sure what step to take now because of my last two failed FETS. I am only 24 and thought it would have been simple, is it the PCO? Is there any other medication I can take to help with implantation next time, or is it just that I've to keep on trying and trying and be hopefull that it will work eventually??
I have a consultation appointment with the doc soon so hopefully he will be able to help
Courtney xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Courtney

Sorry to hear about your negative cycles.  I don't think there are many definite answers for why embryos don't implant, some people are lucky first time, some people need to have a few more goes.

I also have PCO and had all my embryos frozen due to OHSS.  My first two FET's failed, but I got a BFP on my third attempt.  I had just 4 frosties left for my third attempt so was concerned that if it failed I would have to start from scratch.  For my third attempt I dowregged with the pill, and also took metformin at the same time, this was the only difference to my first two attempts.

Good luck for your consultation and future treatments.

Liz


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Courtney

Sorry to hear about your bfns honey. It is always really gutting for all of us. But do not give up hope  - you are young and you have time on your side.

It will happen for you!

love

Helen
x


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Courtney,

I'm sorry you've had several failed cycles, I am 23 and have had 2 failed IVF with ICSIs and am currently going through my first FET, all I would say to you is that there is always hope!  Don't give up yet, I know how upsetting it can be and everyone wants to get pregnant without going through alot of treatment but to be honest even in natural cycles you wouldn't neccessarily get pregnant.

I really hope that if you do have another cycle that your wish comes true, but just keep on in there, you are still young and still have a chance to get pregnant.

Best Wishes

Sarah


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi courtney really sorry to hear about you're bfn     it's tough going aint it hun ive been there 5 times and it is sooooo upsetting don't give up try to be strong and fingers crossed you get you're well deserved bfp on you're next cycle    also sending you a big fat    love jo xxx


----------

